# Supernatural.



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 27, 2009)

I saw this video on youtube after watching ghost footage on there out of boredom. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSLBtm__aKw  It is a short video and you need to watch from start to end. 

Brief description so you don't think this is the typical ghost video:

It is of a police chase at night, just watch the video and leave a post on your thoughts.

I think it is very unlikely to have been edited, as it is an actuall police dashcam video.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2009)

Someone tell me how freaky this link is before I click it.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 27, 2009)

I've seen this vid before.
Its an odd vid but I personally think its just a car chase that when played back on the police dash cam looked spooky so the cops involved played along with the story.
Optical illusion.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Someone tell me how freaky this link is before I click it.



Not freaky at all. :\


----------



## Hir (Aug 27, 2009)

Seen it long, long ago. I don't know, I really don't. I believe in ghosts, but a ghost car? The narrator tries way too hard to make it seem scarier than it is.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 27, 2009)

Um.. nothing special happened?

I know it's supposed to look like the car went through the fence, but there's an obvious gap in the fence just a few feet over.


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2009)

Directly from the comments.

If you look closely, you can see the fence is busted on the bottom. The chain part of the fence went over his car like a blanket. Everyone has seen this happen a million times in action films and real life high speed chases. The video quality is soï»¿ crappy the narrator can make you almost believe anything. 

As the "vanishing", look at the camera glitch at 0:40. They used editing to make it look like he appears out of thin air. 

Also, every time they show off his speed everything speeds up. 					

Debunked.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Someone tell me how freaky this link is before I click it.



Not freaky at all.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

lol, Azure, the FAF mythbuster.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Not freaky at all. :\


Yeah. Kinda weird though.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 27, 2009)

It would have been more convincing if the car didn't go out of the camera's view every time something "freaky" happened. There's so much cutting and speeding up in there they could make it seem like anything had just happened, you just have to take their word for it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Crap, I'm not clicking it at midnight... I'm too paranoid for shit like that.





AzurePhoenix said:


> Directly from the comments.
> 
> If you look closely, you can see the fence is busted on the bottom. The chain part of the fence went over his car like a blanket. Everyone has seen this happen a million times in action films and real life high speed chases. The video quality is soï»¿ crappy the narrator can make you almost believe anything.
> 
> ...



Well done Azure! I hadn't spotted that camera jump at 0:40, if you watch that part of the video the whole road actually changes. One second there is no road signs but when the car "reappears" so do a bunch of road signs out of nowhere.

And I spotted that the fence drops on the left side.


----------



## Nick (Aug 27, 2009)

It's still a fun illusion.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 27, 2009)

When is someone going to come out with a video of a ghost that doesn't involve bad quality video, lots of cuts in the footage, and questionable editing?


> As the "vanishing", look at the camera glitch at 0:40. They used editing to make it look like he appears out of thin air.


Now, see, I thought he was referring to something other than the obvious camera glitch, maybe to something that had happened in the interim period that was skimmed over.  I couldn't imagine he actually expected people to believe the car had 'appeared out of thin air' just by showing a badly done cut in the video.  But now that I watch it again, yes, that's definitely what he meant.  Oh boy... just how gullible does this narrator think we are, anyway?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix: Ruining fun since 2007


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 27, 2009)

Then who was phone car?


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> AzurePhoenix: Ruining fun since 2007


*fist pump*


----------



## Nargle (Aug 27, 2009)

I clicked the "Ghost Picture Show" at the end of that video because I'm bored, and I facepalmed due to the appalling number of obvious double exposure shots and PHOTOS OF REAL PEOPLE.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Directly from the comments.
> 
> If you look closely, you can see the fence is busted on the bottom. The chain part of the fence went over his car like a blanket. Everyone has seen this happen a million times in action films and real life high speed chases. The video quality is soï»¿ crappy the narrator can make you almost believe anything.
> 
> ...



http://www.binarybasketball.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/myth-busted.jpg

It is kinda mind boggling at first when the cruiser pulls up to the fence, but when the car turns, it looks like it went through a gap just before. And that one part where it cuts was done really bad. Of course what do you expect from some shitty show that gets reran on Spike TV like over 9000 times a day?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I hope everyone has learned something.  A futile hope, I suppose, but hope nonetheless.


----------



## Corto (Aug 27, 2009)

"He drives like he was possesed!" yeah, by booze.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's some ghost videos for you guys.

This one is ten minutes...the production will come across a bit cheesy, but some of the footage is pretty creepy at times   Ghost, Spirits, Poltergeists, & Demons.

Japanese ghosts:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGNgwftg7qQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAM7UMO2rLg

Poltergeists:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5_RpNgxptQ This one is interesting for the reaction from the dogs.

This one is really scary.  Don't watch it with the lights off: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laQY0ECov_k


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L2lDHNmRFw

Just epic.
Ghosts don't exist, their just figments of the ever creative mind of humankind.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 28, 2009)

I've seen a ghost car IRL. This looks nothing like that.

And before anyone starts ranting at me about how ghosts don't exist and what-not, I'll just say now that I don't give a flying fuck what you think on the subject right now...


----------

